# Help needed



## Javid1407 (Jun 11, 2021)

My 3 year old saanen doe gave birth last night and she was not looking well so j took her to the vet and he said her temperature is high and give her 1 bag iv and an antibiotic shot now the goat is looking a lot worse her udder turned purple but feels cold she can't stand and is shivering any advice will be appreciated thanks


----------

